# Do we have a TPU DD-WRT Firmware Club?



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Dec 24, 2009)

Do we have a clue for the DD-WRT users here.  seems alot of you guys have alot of knawledge about it and it would be kinda cool to get it all consolidated in one place.


----------



## mrhuggles (Dec 27, 2009)

maybe openWRT too? btw that reminds me, in DD-WRT do you still have to reboot every time you change something?


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Jan 4, 2010)

sorry for the late reply.  The router resets its wireless signal whenever I change something.  so my wireless connection looses signal for about 15secs when it happens.  besides that no reboot is needed.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm in! My Linksys WRT54G is taking a crap on me and I'm going open source on the next router. Anyone in the know have an opinion about this router on Newegg? I guess it's a rebranded Netcore product. Also, is anyone running Tomato?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833166032


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Jan 4, 2010)

theres a thread on it at dd-wrt forum
http://www.dd-wrt.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=62942

why dont you try the dd-wrt firmware on the wrt54g you got?  If its taking a crap,  the firmware might fix it.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 5, 2010)

ShRoOmAlIsTiC said:


> theres a thread on it at dd-wrt forum
> http://www.dd-wrt.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=62942
> 
> why dont you try the dd-wrt firmware on the wrt54g you got?  If its taking a crap,  the firmware might fix it.


I have already upgraded to the latest Linksys firmware and it's a little better, but i'm getting tired of resetting it every couple of hours. I'll try dd-wrt install this weekend when i have the time.

Edit: Looks like my V5 router is a neutered version and the dd-wrt flash is not recommended. It appears that I have this router utilized beyond it's means(7 rigs/5 VM's). Rosewill it is!


----------



## Zedicus (Jan 5, 2010)

openwrt is my preference. that said, i a m running dd-wrt for compatibility on my new router. and even it only installed after i soldered in a com cable.


----------



## beyond_amusia (Jan 5, 2010)

DD-WRT rocks. I've been using it on my router for nearly 2 years.


----------



## mrhuggles (Jan 5, 2010)

i like openWRT + X-Wrt about a million times better than DD-Wrt, everything works in it and you dont have to reboot every time you change settings. [by everything works i mean literly, DD-WRT came from openWRT and not everything works in it yet, while everything works in openWRT]

i use whiterussian still cuz every time i go to use kamikaze the X-Wrt for it isnt as polished but its been a really long time since i tried it out, like maybe 2 years even HEH

uhh, beyond its capibilitys? man... my WRT54G v2.0 with 32mb of ram could handle that EASILY, i would go for one with 32mb of ram, you can get a whole lot more connections going that way, but cpu side, you can route enough traffic to handle alot more boxes than that, i can handle 2 boxes running torrents no problem over here, torrents set to go wild and try to abuse the connection as much as possible, QoS keeps them from ruining everything else yay, good luck trying to find something better, the only thing i think thats really any better is the stuff from avila gateworks

5953 connections at once with 16mb of ram [after that it will start cutting connections, most idle first, not crash]


----------



## Polaris573 (Jan 5, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I'm in! My Linksys WRT54G is taking a crap on me and I'm going open source on the next router. Anyone in the know have an opinion about this router on Newegg? I guess it's a rebranded Netcore product. Also, is anyone running Tomato?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833166032



I've stayed away from Rosewill products ever since I had to RMA an ATI 9800 pro three times.  That was a long time ago though, maybe they're better now.

I'm running DD-WRT on a WRT150N, so you can add me to the head count.


----------

